# Union Factory vs Union Superforce 14/15



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

SuperForces are not canted.
They're real similar to the Factories. I doubt you'd be able to tell a difference unless you rode them back to back to back.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Im still being told the Force is the stiffest binding outside of maybe the FC in the Union line. If that matters.

If you havent used the new toe strap and are just assuming you wont like it based on its looks, dont be so quick to judge. It actually does a really great job wrapping the toe.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far. I was hoping they had the canted foot beds on the Superforce but I guess they don't. As for the toe cap, I was at my local shop and they have the factory and the T.rice models in stock and the T.rice toe strap is the same as the Superforce and when I strapped a boot into them it doesn't look like it holds all that well when used as a toe cap (which is my preferred method) and in my opinion they look very cheap as well. When I strapped a boot into the Factory it look much more secured in my place.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone know if it's possible to put canted foot beds from the union factories onto the union superforces?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

you would have to change out the baseplates I think. Also the toe strap can be run as a strap or a cap, and it holds extremely well as a cap.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll trade you my toe caps from my 2015 Force for those on the Superforce if you don't want them.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies - I haven't bought the bindings yet, think I may pull the trigger tonight or this weekend but still not sure whether to get the Factory or the Superforce


----------

